# Least Deserved ESPN Coverage ?



## ALBin517 (Mar 7, 2013)

Which teams get way more coverage from ESPN than they deserve?

At the top of my list would be the Knicks, Eagles and Jets.


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 7, 2013)

NY (pinstripes)

Cowboys

whichever NBA team is dumb enough to have Dwight Howard on it


----------



## Supe (Mar 8, 2013)

Everything having to do with soccer. I'm sorry, nobody in the US gives a shit about the Wembley Havershiretons beating Manchestertonfieldville in the UWABLMEFUA pre tournament exhibition match. I don't even want to see that shit on the score ticker.


----------



## goodal (Mar 8, 2013)

^+1000!!!


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 8, 2013)

Supe said:


> Everything having to do with soccer. I'm sorry, nobody in the US gives a shit about the Wembley Havershiretons beating Manchestertonfieldville in the UWABLMEFUA pre tournament exhibition match. I don't even want to see that shit on the score ticker.


-1000!!!

I WANT TO SEE THAT SHIT!!!

It's much better then watching bowling or poker!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 8, 2013)

One word: Tebow.


----------



## Supe (Mar 8, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Everything having to do with soccer. I'm sorry, nobody in the US gives a shit about the Wembley Havershiretons beating Manchestertonfieldville in the UWABLMEFUA pre tournament exhibition match. I don't even want to see that shit on the score ticker.
> ...


Those are just two more things that shouldn't be on ESPN. If you want to watch soccer, go to Europe. I hear everythings better over there.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2013)

Least deserved ESPN coverage: Baseball. All of it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 8, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Least deserved ESPN coverage: Baseball. All of it.




Are you kidding? baseball is the only sport I know of that crams fiteen minutes of action into 3 hours.

Soccer sucks. And I played if for over a decade.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2013)

The only way baseball and claim 15 minutes of action is if you consider all 16 games being played at the same time...


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 8, 2013)

baseball is best watched live. So yes baseball would deserve the least ESPN coverage


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 8, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> The only way baseball and claim 15 minutes of action is if you consider all 16 games being played at the same time...




I was being generous.


----------



## willsee (Mar 8, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Least deserved ESPN coverage: Baseball. All of it.
> ...


I played soccer for 20 years and I say the same thing. Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## ALBin517 (Mar 8, 2013)

I would also offer most of Big East basketball.

ESPN treats Big East basketball like it's still 1986 but the only team in that conference that deserves coverage is UConn.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 8, 2013)

anything from January to August


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2013)

ALBin517 said:


> I would also offer most of Big East basketball.
> 
> ESPN treats Big East basketball like it's still 1986 but the only team in that conference that deserves coverage is UConn.


That's because UConn is about the only team left in the Big East after this season...


----------



## willsee (Mar 8, 2013)

ALBin517 said:


> I would also offer most of Big East basketball.
> 
> ESPN treats Big East basketball like it's still 1986 but the only team in that conference that deserves coverage is UConn.




Lies

There should be MORE Big East basketball coverage, especially this year.


----------



## mizzoueng (Mar 8, 2013)

Anything to do with NASCAR. I cannot stand watching it.

After that all the BCS Countdown crap. The entire system is broken, rigged, and it is widely known as such.

Then NBA, Poker, Watersports, Soccer, Lacrosse, and Rugby, in that order. There is a reason we have the Ocho and FS Soccer.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone (outside of Cleveland) remember "The Decision"?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 11, 2013)

If there is one athlete that I wish would just go away, it's Lebron.


----------



## Supe (Mar 11, 2013)

This stupid "GREATEST DUNK OF ALL TIME" crap. I don't get it, the guy does one half-assed windmill-looking dunk, and it's the greatest dunk of all time? I'm not even sure it's the greatest dunk THIS WEEK.

Jordan from the free throw line? All the broken backboards of the 90's? The early days of Vince Carter? Sorry kids, not even in the same league as these.


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 11, 2013)

^ link? Was this the Pistons game?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 11, 2013)

^^^ Yep, from the Clippers/Pistons game. Baseball and basketball are the reasons I don't even switch to ESPN until at least August (although I might peek in once in a while to see something about the NFL draft or free agency).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 11, 2013)

Forgot to add, another thing needing a lot less coverage: Mock drafts. Do we really need to do mock drafts 6-9 months beforehand? They're even to the point that the day after the 2013 draft is done, McShay and Kiper will be doing 2014 drafts. This is akin to the Joe Lunardi "Bracketology" crap. Even the NCAA is clueless as to who will end up what seed until this week.


----------



## aneesu786 (Mar 11, 2013)

Soccer rules, most watched and followed over the world. USA is just backwards when it comes to sports (e.g. USA is 3rd world sports country).


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 11, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_rKW3HL9GE



Supe said:


> This stupid "GREATEST DUNK OF ALL TIME" crap. I don't get it, the guy does one half-assed windmill-looking dunk, and it's the greatest dunk of all time? I'm not even sure it's the greatest dunk THIS WEEK.
> 
> Jordan from the free throw line? All the broken backboards of the 90's? The early days of Vince Carter? Sorry kids, not even in the same league as these.


I think its been referred to as the best of the year, not all time.

"Are you kidding me", lol?! F'n dude got posterized! Looks like it goes off Knight's head :lmao:


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2013)

EM_PS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_rKW3HL9GE
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"The DeAndre Dunk" is the first google result you get other than videos when you search for "greatest dunk of all time."


----------



## willsee (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm more partial to this one



Nothing like watching 5'11 guards catch a knee to the face


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 12, 2013)

aneesu786 said:


> Soccer rules, most watched and followed over the world.




Only because third world countries can't grasp much of anything more complicated that, "Get the ball in the goal. No hands allowed."


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2013)

That, coupled with being too poor to do anything but share 1 ball between 30 people.


----------



## goodal (Mar 12, 2013)

I read an article on Yahoo about the Jordan dunk. The guy was saying how since people get made fun of so bad when they get dunked on they might just start letting guys through. What a load of crap!! Its part of the game. You get shamed this time down, you shame the other guy next time down. Just because social media makes fun of people, doesn't mean guys are going to start crying when they get dunked on. I got/get schooled all the time on the court, I just make sure I try to return the favor.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 12, 2013)

^^^ I am unable to school anyone on the Bball court, so I refrain from playing altogether...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 12, 2013)

^ Same here. In HS, my vertical leap was six inches. I doubt it has improved.


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2013)

I was always the short fat kid who could shoot really, really well, so it was best not to leave me hanging out anywhere within about 3-4 feet of the three point line. Unfortunately, I stayed short while everyone else grew, and it was time to pack it in once they started blocking me...


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 12, 2013)

I haven't played any basketball since high school and none on a team since 8th grade. The main reason I quit was because of all the idiots that wanted to fight for every little thing that happened. They couldn't just play and have fun, they had to run their mouth. I could always compete fine, especially in the paint since I was one of the bigger guys in high school, but I got tired of the guys yappin'. I'd typically use my free time after weightlifting to shoot around and dunk some with a few other friends. That was a lot more fun.


----------



## goodal (Mar 12, 2013)

I've got no time for jerks on the court. I play once a week with all the guys I grew up with. I still love playing but my offense is steadily going down hill.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 12, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^ Same here. In HS, my vertical leap was six inches. I doubt it has improved.


I could almost dunk a Volleyball in highschool, which was pretty good considering I was a 5'8" tall white boy. I can still hit the backboard, but I really haven't had a reason to do it anytime recently.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow Dex, that's pretty good. I could barely touch the rim back then and I'm 5-9".


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2013)

I vividly recall trying to dunk on a hoop in my backyard that was lowered all the way by launching myself off a milk crate. Right foot hit crate, crate slid forward, I landed flat on my back. Envision Charlie Brown going to kick a football, and you're 99% there.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 12, 2013)

My sense of timing for dribbling and shooting a B-ball has alway differed slightly from the laws of physics. Therefore I wrestled...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 12, 2013)

Back in the day I was pretty good at NBA Jam, does that count?


----------

